

Computers Are Learning to Read Emotion and the Business World Can’t Wait - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/01/19/know-feel

======
TYPE_FASTER
Will the new AdBlock be a Guy Fawkes mask?

